
Show HN: Free workflow software for startups and small teams - antonzaydler
https://www.pneumatic.app
======
antonzaydler
Co-founder of Pneumatic here. We've built Pneumatic to make workflow software
affordable for small companies. Our goal is to take all the wisdom from old,
mature, expensive enterprise-grade workflow platforms. Then we want to
simplify it, beautify it, cut all the unnecessary features, and build a
reliable free product for startups and small businesses. Pneumatic allows
users to create effective human-in-the-Loop workflows 15 minutes after free
signup.

Our free-forever plan is not just another limited 7-day trial. It is fully
functional and works great for the team of 10 with up to 10 workflows.

